# Bosch BOVB18 v. Armstrong BCE7S Air Handlers



## cchrismulder (8 mo ago)

So we are replacing an old propane heater and Electric AC with a new system. We got a quote for the Armstrong BCE7S (3.5 ton) and BOSCH BOVB18 (2.5 to 3.0 ton) which will just before the downstairs probably 1,800 Square feet. The issue is the handler is downstairs near the living room (cannot relocate it to the attic not enough room) so it being very quiet is important. Both of these are variable speed handlers which I understand is significant because it will be quieter when not as much power is needed which is important because of proximity to the living room.

The Amstrong quote was significantly cheaper ($5,000) less so I'm just wondering why the significant difference and is this Bosch unit really that much better. I know Bosch--we have other Bosch appliances I don't know Armstrong.


----------



## mic8 (6 mo ago)

The BOSCH BOVB18 is an outdoor heat pump that requires an additional air handler. The Armstrong BCE7S is an air handler that requires an additional outdoor heat pump or air conditioner. You can read different aertcles and information on hvaclifehack.com. The Bosch is an inverter heat pump which I understand to be very energy-efficient because it can continuously adjust to demand. Most heat pumps are single- or two-stage. The former is on or off; the latter can run at low and high capacity (triggered by the two-stage thermostat when the temperature droops). I have a two-stage heat pump whose blower runs slower when the heat pump is running in stage one and thus is quiet.


----------

